# Another design.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This one is pretty basic. I am going to make it by gluing a series of popsicle sticks together and cutting it out.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I will be interested in seeing the finished fork for sure!!! Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Ray, your going to gain ten pounds making that one.







Cool idea. Can't wait to see the finished product.
Philly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

philly said:


> Hey Ray, your going to gain ten pounds making that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's got a couple of little kids, I know from experience that he could have enough popsicle sticks for that in one hot afternoon







.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks nice design, can't wait to see the finished one


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Not done collecting popsicle sticks YET???!!!

Here let me help

http://www.amazon.com/Wooden-Treat-Sticks-100-Pcs/dp/B000MMKPEC

this way you don't have to force feed your family in order to complete your projects


----------

